# Which tone of red is "cupla red"?



## ElMostro (Nov 21, 2013)

I got a request for this color and for the life of me I can't find the answer, I did google, bing and several others and no luck. Anybody know

Eugene.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 21, 2013)

Sounds to me like a couple of red.   2 red blanks.  Haha. 

Never heard of it otherwise.


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 21, 2013)

If that is the case I feel pretty dumb now...

This morning I received a one line e-mail asking if I could make a coupla red blank.  I replied back saying I did not have that tone of red in stock but was willing to try it if he/she directed me to a pic with that color.

Next e-mail I get is "your rudeness just cost you a paying customer".

I went back and read my e-mail to make sure I had not written something rude and it was a normal e-mail...but now I see...am I getting old?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't feel too bad.  With all the "creative" color names out there, I would have thought the same thing.  It never would have dawned on me that cupla meant "couple of" when preceeding "red blank" in a sentence.

Maybe it's all for the best....

Ed


----------



## PSNCO (Nov 21, 2013)

I probably would have responded, "Your poor spelling and/or ability to use proper english cost you *a couple of red blanks*."


----------



## Parshooter11 (Nov 21, 2013)

Too bad....you certainly sounded like you responded well! Maybe it was cupola red like on a barn??


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 21, 2013)

Tell them to grab a Pantone color guide and choose.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 21, 2013)

I suspect you're better off this way. Usually when something starts off with poor communication it doesn't get better. The headache usually isn't worth it.

Reminds me of a scene from my favorite movie: Snatch:



> Bullet Tooth Tony: A bookie's got blagged last night.
> Avi: Blagged? Speak English to me, Tony. I thought this country spawned the f(reak)ing language, and so far nobody seems to speak


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 21, 2013)

Parshooter11 said:


> Too bad....you certainly sounded like you responded well! Maybe it was cupola red like on a barn??



Cupola Red?  I learn something new every day.  Wow, now you have to wonder what they really did want.

Ed


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 21, 2013)

I think after the 2nd email though I'd be tempted to send them a link to the Merriam-Webster site:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cupla


> *cupla*
> The word you've entered isn't in the dictionary. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search bar above.


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 21, 2013)

It's slightly lighter than abuncha red...lol saw the op and was gonna google..till I saw Dan's reply:redface::rotfl:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 21, 2013)

Of course you could send her an email explaining you misread her email and you were not trying to be rude.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't mean to be insulting Eugene but your story made me laugh.  It is really funny when you think about it.

Honestly there are so many different words for color you could have easily mistaken it.  

I personally believe that this world of Instant Message and texting has caused us to be lazy typists.   OMG. LOL.

I don't think you are too old.  You just want to understand what people need. The sender of the email was just too sensitive. 

TTYL


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 21, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Of course you could send her an email explaining you misread her email and you were not trying to be rude.



"misread"? How do you misread when it contains words that don't exist?

I think this is a case where the customer is NOT right (probably in more ways than one).


----------



## babyblues (Nov 21, 2013)

It's almost identical to Carmine Red except it's much less articulate.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 21, 2013)

You could  email them back and offer them a coupla free blanks for the mistake :biggrin:


----------



## babyblues (Nov 21, 2013)

MarkD said:


> You could  email them back and offer them a coupla free blanks for the mistake :biggrin:



If that works, I'm going to start ordering things that don't exist then act offended when no one understands what I'm talking about. Haha!!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 21, 2013)

babyblues said:


> It's almost identical to Carmine Red except it's much less articulate.



Lol!  I bet some are hitting google right about now.

Edit - 
And then snopes.com to find out if it's true.


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like standard red to me......


Cupla Focal (IRE) - light Tshirt from Zazzle.com


:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 21, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> babyblues said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost identical to Carmine Red except it's much less articulate.
> ...


I went through air crew school in the Navy.... would't be the first time for me.


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 21, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Of course you could send her an email explaining you misread her email and you were not trying to be rude.



Well, I kind of did that.  When I got the e-mail calling me rude I replied saying that I was not trying to be rude but that I honestly did not know what that color was...so I guess now he/she thinks I am just stupid.  I feel like Forest Gump.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks Text or Twitter speak to me, UNO?


----------



## Richard Gibson (Nov 21, 2013)

Sure would not sweat that loss. Matter-of-fact you are probably better off after seeing the "true color" of the person...


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 21, 2013)

If the person was buying a pen blank then you can assume he is a pen turner.  If he is a pen turner he may be on this site as either a member or lurker.  Maybe he'll see this and realize that the mistake was his, not yours.


----------



## PSNCO (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, I think I solved this mystery.  Was the person from Pennsylvania?  

I was relaying this thread to my wife (born and raised in Western Pennsylvania)and she understood it completely.  Dan understood it right away, too.


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 21, 2013)

PSNCO said:


> Well, I think I solved this mystery.  Was the person from Pennsylvania?
> 
> I was relaying this thread to my wife (born and raised in Western Pennsylvania)and she understood it completely.  Dan understood it right away, too.



I don't know if it is a he, a she or where he/she is from.  I do know it would have been a new customer bec the e-mail address was new to me.  The e-mail had no name, there was no sig line or any data that would give a hint.  So I guess I'll wait a "coupla" (did I use it correctly?) days and see.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2013)

_This morning I received a one line e-mail asking if I could make a  coupla red blank.  I replied back saying I did not have that tone of red  in stock but was willing to try it if he/she directed me to a pic with  that color._

To me, Eugene, the "blank" being singular as opposed to "blanks", I would have read it as someone else has suggested, "cupola red" blank.

If they wanted more than one color, it would be more than one blank.

Unfortunately, no matter how you reply, you can get in trouble---ain't it fun getting a whole raft of emails and having one person "pick apart" your attempt to answer???

Ed


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 21, 2013)

PSNCO said:


> Well, I think I solved this mystery.  Was the person from Pennsylvania?  I was relaying this thread to my wife (born and raised in Western Pennsylvania)and she understood it completely.  Dan understood it right away, too.



Just to be clear, I've never seen coupla in print before today but I have heard it spoken!


----------



## thewishman (Nov 21, 2013)

ElMostro said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you could send her an email explaining you misread her email and you were not trying to be rude.
> ...




If I remember the movie, Forrest ended up doing pretty well...


----------



## OOPS (Nov 21, 2013)

Now the people at Google are in a panic.  "Hey, boss, we need to find some information about cupla red.  I don't know what it is, but people have been searching for it all day long!"

Actually is cupla red very close to holatta red?  Hmmm.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 21, 2013)

OOPS said:


> Now the people at Google are in a panic.  "Hey, boss, we need to find some information about cupla red.  I don't know what it is, but people have been searching for it all day long!"
> 
> Actually is cupla red very close to holatta red?  Hmmm.



They will be in the new PSI catalog next month.

Eugene.. if it cost you a sale to find out that a potential customer was
going to be spiteful and unreasonable, I'd say it was worth it.


----------



## PWL (Nov 21, 2013)

If there had been an s on blank I would have recognized it. Oh, by the way,I'm originally from western Pa. Greene Co.

Paul


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 22, 2013)

So last night before I went to bed I sent the individual an e-mail referring them to this IAP post in hopes that he/she could see that my initial reply to the request for the "coupla red" blank was made out of my ignorance of the term "coupla" and not bec I was trying to be a smart a_ _.  This morning I check my e-mail and there is a one line reply and I quote "any further e-mails from your company will be considered harassment"

Hmm, I guess I lost that customer...


----------



## mredburn (Nov 22, 2013)

Its time to let it go.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 22, 2013)

ElMostro said:


> So last night before I went to bed I sent the individual an e-mail referring them to this IAP post in hopes that he/she could see that my initial reply to the request for the "coupla red" blank was made out of my ignorance of the term "coupla" and not bec I was trying to be a smart a_ _.  This morning I check my e-mail and there is a one line reply and I quote "any further e-mails from your company will be considered harassment"  Hmm, I guess I lost that customer...



Don't worry - we're talking about a cupla blanks here not a cupla hundred.


----------



## Chasper (Nov 22, 2013)

I happen to have a coupla story.  I went into a new Chinese restaurant, placed my order and asked for a coupla egg rolls.

The lady who wrote down my order said, "When you ask for coupla, does that mean two?"
"Yes, two," I replied.
"When man ask for cup-a coffee I take him two cups but he only want one."


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 22, 2013)

So now we wait and see which blank caster or vendor will add "cupla red" blanks to their line up.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm going to order two when they do.....You know a cupla cupla red blanks.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 22, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> So now we wait and see which blank caster or vendor will add "cupla red" blanks to their line up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 
SOOOO Tempting :tongue::biggrin:

Eugene, I wouldn't sweat it to much. I've had similar experiences where neither me or the customer knew exactly what color they wanted. I always ask for a reference link/pic if it's something I can't quickly search for. You're probably better off losing this one. If they want to play the harassment card bc you tried to explain yourself they're definitely not worth the trouble.

Sit back relax and have a coppola glasses of this RED wine http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1z4nrNHIoqE/UGElbzfOx1I/AAAAAAAAFFQ/5Xgo90l9rnU/s1600/CoppolaRedBlend.jpg :tongue:


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 22, 2013)

Funny you say that cause this morning after I read the reply to my final e-mail I went into the lab and took a coupla reds and mixed a batch.  There will be more than a coupla blanks in the batch but since I only used a coupla red tones I guess it qualifies.  So, stay tuned for the new "Coupla Red" blanks...




mbroberg said:


> So now we wait and see which blank caster or vendor will add "cupla red" blanks to their line up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Nov 22, 2013)

Some people just wear their undies too tight. Your lost customer needs to lighten up...


----------



## monark88 (Nov 22, 2013)

PSNCO said:


> Well, I think I solved this mystery.  Was the person from Pennsylvania?
> 
> I was relaying this thread to my wife (born and raised in Western Pennsylvania)and she understood it completely.  Dan understood it right away, too.




Your wife was right. The word "Coupla" comes from the colloquialism, "a coupla two or three" that was found to have begun in and around the  Richmond, Indiana area.

 When, I don't remember, but a long time ago. I think it is not used very much anymore, but was an everyday saying when I was a kid in the '50's. I never did care much for it, because its confusing from the start.

Now, how would most people know or want to use such wording in a business deal today? Unfortunately, this person did. You did nothing wrong.

Russ


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 22, 2013)

Eugene, this has been fun to follow - however, I do think you are better off without this customer!!
BTW, would you bring me a coupla green blank at the next chapter meeting???? or did I phrase that wrong...................:biggrin:
gordon


----------



## Waluy (Nov 25, 2013)

That is kind of funny I used to get into so much trouble when I worked at a parts store and someone would ask for a coupla 3 screws. With out fail I always brought them 6 screws. When asked why I did that my response was always the same; they requested a couple of 3 screws (to me that means two sets of 3 screws total 6 screws) LOL.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 25, 2013)

flyitfast said:


> Eugene, this has been fun to follow - however, I do think you are better off without this customer!!



Ditto!  Odds were with it after the 2nd email, but the 3rd confirms it.

I've had things like this happen before. More than a couple times, they would come back and TRY order something a while later. I've canceled the orders... I don't need the hassle. Something I learned a long time ago, I don't HAVE to sell anything to anyone provided the reason is not based on discrimination of a protected class.


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 27, 2013)

Just to be clear google has a number of hits for the words cupla red!
Here is one from the land down under.
Cupla red fish | WAFishAman.com

And there are a number of plastic pipe fittings in a shade of red. http://weblimitada.com.uy/tienda/images/cupla-red-HH.jpg

So there is a shade of cupla red! close to barn or caboose red with out the gloss.

People due tend to get upset when spelling mistakes are pointed out on the web posting. With the number and type of spell checking that is available you would think everybody would have one on their browser, and use it 
:clown:


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 27, 2013)

^^ you do realize that pipe fitting website is from Uruguay?  That's the ".uy" on the end.
"Cupla" is apparently a Spanish word meaning meaning "braked" (at least according to google translate)?  But still not sure how that would fit.

I think the person meant it as "a couple of red blanks" while leaving a whole lot to be discerned from the way they said it... in other words, they failed. And then they got offended thinking Eugene meant to be rude.  Life's too short to deal with such people for very long.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 27, 2013)

Thinking about it I went to that UY website... and it's broken, but still somewhat usable. 

It appears they are using "cupla" not as a color, but as a noun. In other words that is a picture of a "red cupla"... you know a cupla - it lets you connect or couple things together (others would call it an adapter or coupler).

Here's a link to a "reduccion cupla":  Web Limitada | Calidad Garantizada


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes but the first one of a cupla red fish I thought was funny, and the color of the South America Sanitary/drain fittings is a good match considering they are red.


----------



## JP61 (Nov 27, 2013)

I just now read through this thread....  L :biggrin: L

It almost sounds like a kid or someone that is bored out of their mind. I can't believe a serious customer would act in that manner in response to your e-mails. You did nothing wrong and have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 28, 2013)

This reminds me of a request I had for a "boat knot".  I had no clue what they wanted but it turned out it was a typo and supposed to be "boar knot".  I felt really stupid when they responded but they were much more reasonable and kind with their response than your potential customer.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 29, 2013)

Guess what just arrived in the mail.  A couple of Cupla Red and a Couple of Cupla Blue blanks.  The are nice looking looks like I will have new pen this weekend

Thanks Eugene for fast service


----------



## Teeball (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Eugene Received my order today, 14 blanks and all beautiful. The colors were so vivid that I thought you mailed me the pictures you had posted in the ad. I hope I can do justice to these beauties. :highfive:


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 30, 2013)

tbroye said:


> Guess what just arrived in the mail.  A couple of Cupla Red and a Couple of Cupla Blue blanks.  The are nice looking looks like I will have new pen this weekend
> Thanks Eugene for fast service



Let's see the pics!




Teeball said:


> Hi Eugene Received my order today, 14 blanks and all beautiful. The colors were so vivid that I thought you mailed me the pictures you had posted in the ad. I hope I can do justice to these beauties. :highfive:



The one thing about these blanks is that most all of them look like that.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a cupla things on the honey do list before I can do a pen.  Rehang door between Laundry room and garage.  Get Christmas stuff out of storage, get outside decoration up before the Bad weather hits Tuesday, and probably a few more things she hasn't thought of yet. But I will post pictures.  Might try to sneak a pen in tonight.


----------



## wee willie (Nov 30, 2013)

maybe this is what they wanted
Cupolas : Vinyl, Cedar, Pine, Copper, Metal


----------

